# Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 Stunden täglich



## Cemuvi (30. Dezember 2019)

*Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 Stunden täglich*

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin auf  der Suche nach einem Bürostuhl, nachdem nun mein alter Platt gesessen ist und das sitzen nach 3 stunden bereits schmerzen verursacht. Ich suche in in der Preisregion von 150 - 250/300 €. Stoff ist egal, was mir  wichtig ist: Muss für 7-8 Stunden täglichen gebrauch geeignet sein, Armlehnen und Kopfstütze haben, evt. den sitzbereich austauschen können falls Platt gessesen nach 1-2 Jahren (bei meinem aktuellen kann ich den Sitzpolster nicht austauschen oder ähnlich, habe extra ein sitzkissen drauf gelegt, damit mans aushalten kann).

Bei diesen Robas Lund Stühlen steht z.b. nur für 2-3 stunden täglich. DX Racer gibt es ja so hauptsächlich nur noch bzw. auch Maxnomic, jedoch über dem Budget.

Zu mir: Schlank, 70 Kg und 1,78 m.

Vilt hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einigen Stühlen gemacht und kann Sie ja für 8 Std. + Gaming / Home Office empfehlen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 stunden täglich*

Meine bessere Hälfte hat den Mayer Futurio 2376 ab €' '160,44 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland seit ungefähr einem Jahr und ist sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist es eher selten, dass sie >3 oder 4 Stunden am Stück drauf sitzt.


----------



## Brover10 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 stunden täglich*

Stuehle | Peripherie | HardwareRat GmbH


----------



## kmf (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 stunden täglich*

Einfach mal in so einen Test reinschauen: Buerostuhl Test + Vergleich im Januar 2020 ➤ Top 24


----------



## RNG_AGESA (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 stunden täglich*

die auswahl an bürostühlen ist zwar riesig aber am ende auf genau 2-3 modelle beschränkt. 
für den einen spricht gute verfügbarkeit, attraktiver preis inkl  10 jahre garantie 
IKEA Markus MARKUS Drehstuhl - Vissle dunkelgrau - IKEA
mehr flexibilität, qualität, garantie 8-12jahre 
STEELCASE Gesture Gesture Buerostuehle – Ergonomische Steelcase Buerodrehstuehle
beide stühle sind sehr bequem und halbwegs ergonomisch. 

Design Sessel und Chefstuehle von Steelcase 
Leap soll etwas ergonomischer sein als Gesture


----------



## Cemuvi (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 stunden täglich*

Danke für die antworten. Ich habe mich mal bei Maxnomic, Secretlab und Noblechair beraten lassen per Telefon.  Da ich etwas hochwertigeres wollte diesmal (und kein Stoff, aktuell habe ich einen Stoff stuhl doch ich finde die nicht sooo gut vorallem nicht im Sommer) auf PU Leder gehen, kein Echtleder da ich solche tierische Produkte nicht unterstützte. 
Ich habe mir gestern ein Dominator von Maxnomic bestellt um erstmal zu testen, ist es 329€ wert. Es benutzten einige leute, die ich Privat kenne, die keine Probleme haben bisher. 

Auch wird Secretlab oft gelobt, doch kommt aus den UK und muss einen langen weg transportiert werden. 
Noblechair will für Versand und Retoure die Kosten am Käufer abgeben, deswegen sind die raus geflogen am Ende, Maxnomic  hat einen kostenfreien Versand und Retoure sind beides  Deutsche Firmen (Maxnomic nur 1:45 std von mir entfernt allein) . Das einzige, Alle haben nur eine 2 Jährige Gewährleistung aber keine verlängerte Garantie Möglichkeit, das ist bei so nem Preis schon echt...

Habe überlegt, was den Preis rechtfertigt, Marken Name? Kann sein. Inhalt besteht aus Kaltschaumformteile und kein billiges Material oder gar abfälle und Holzbrett, wie die 150€ Bürostühle bei Roller/Hammer etc.. Kann sein. 

Ich habe viel gutes über den Markus Ikea stuhl gehört, doch leider hat der keine "4D  Armlehne"  ich brauche so etwas. Mein aktueller hat nur starre Armlehnen, was bei 120€ damals auch nicht erwartet werden kann. Dennoch ist es praktischer für bestimmte Körperhaltungen. Ich hab so etwas auf der Arbeit, damit ich meine Armlehnen in der Höhe ändern kann und leicht noch vorne/hinten verschieben kann. Ist aber nur 3D glaube. Das ist aber jetzt nicht der einzige grund 

Ich denke, nicht alle Gaming Stühle sind schlecht, so wie es immer gesagt wird. Klar hoher Preis (evt. weil auch einige Made in Germany sind?) aber auch relativ viel Komfort. DXracer fällt raus, einige Freunde haben diese Marke gehabt und dort hat sich die Sitzfläche nach 1-2 Jahr aufgelöst komplett  , also billig Produktion aus China vermutlich. 

Ich hatte mir in den letzten 2 Tagen sehr viele berichte, Tests, Videos etc angeglotzt O.o. Deswegen schreib ich gerade so viel. Vilt. kann mich jemand eines besseren belehren, aber das ist eig. so was ich rausgenommen habe nach unzähligen Deutschen/Englischen Foren Diskussionen auch.


----------



## Cemuvi (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 stunden täglich*



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> STEELCASE Gesture Gesture Buerostuehle – Ergonomische Steelcase Buerodrehstuehle
> beide stühle sind sehr bequem und halbwegs ergonomisch.
> 
> Design Sessel und Chefstuehle von Steelcase
> Leap soll etwas ergonomischer sein als Gesture



Die wären wahrscheinlich mit die besten, doch leider bekommt man die nicht für unter 350€. Wenn ja, dann gerne sofort einen O.o


----------



## DJPX (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 stunden täglich*

Also ich habe einen BIOSWING 360 iQ die sind echt super wenn man lange Sitzen muss ob wegen Büro arbeiten oder zocken selbst 8h kann man darin ohne Probleme sitzten leider sind die sehr teuer wenn man sie nicht mit über eine Firmensammelbestellung bestellen kann (vorallem die ausergewöhnliche Stuhlkreuzhalterung macht einen riesen Unterschied). Dagegen fühlen sich die meisten anderen Bürostühle wie ein Brett an ^^


----------



## DerLee (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 stunden täglich*

Hi,
meine Stühle halten leider nie so lange.

Habe zwei Faktoren zuhause, die ein langes Stuhl-Leben verhindern.
In Form von zwei Katzen 

Habe einen Bericht über "Tesoro Gaming Stuhl Tesoro Zone X F750 - 248,36 €" gelesen, wurde ganz gut bewertet für den Preis.

Finde ihn gut, kann nicht meckern.

lg Lee


----------



## fischa84 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 stunden täglich*

Kann  den Mayer Futurio 2376 empfehlen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## BobDobalina (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 stunden täglich*

Ich nutze einen noblechairs Icon seit über einem Jahr. Hatte mal einen guten Testbericht gelesen, bei dem der Tester mehrere Freunde eingeladen hatte und der noblechairs am besten für das lange Sitzen bewertet wurde. Es gibt jedoch ein großes Qualitätsproblem bei dem Stuhl. Bereits meine erste Lieferung war mangelhaft verarbeitet und ich musste eine Teil tauschen lassen. Zudem hatte ich nach knapp einem Jahr einen Riss in der Sitzfläche und musste diese auch tauschen. 3 Ersatzlieferungen der Sitzfläche waren ebenfalls mangelhaft (2x Plastikabdeckung an Seite gerissen/gebrochen, 1x Unterseite mit Riss im PU-Leder und schief/aufeinander genäht). Das Problem ist Caseking leider mittlerweile auch bekannt. Ärgerlich, da ich sehr, sehr gut auf dem Stuhl sitze und sie zudem am vernünftigsten aussehen. Entweder gibt es Gaming-Stühle die nach u30 schreien oder aber irgendwie billig oder blöd aussehen. Ich nutze den Stuhl jedoch auch als Sessel, weil mein ganzes Setup im Wohnzimmer zentral steht.


----------



## ToflixGamer (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bürostuhl / Gamer Stuhl für bis zu 8 Stunden täglich*

Ich persönlich habe einen IKEA Jarvfjället hier und find den eigentlich ganz ordentlich, auch von der Ergonomie her ist das Ding wirklich ganz gut.
Sicherlich nicht der ergonomischste Stuhl auf Erden, v.a. weil die Armlehnen NICHT verstellbar sind, aber entweder macht man da ne Eigenbastellösung und organisiert sich verstellbare Armlehnen oder man akzeptiert das eben.
Ansonsten soll der IKEA Markus ne tolle Alternative sein, wird oft empfohlen - IKEA bietet halt auch 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Stuhl.


----------

